# last years duck recipe



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

just in case you get sick of bacon wrapped duck, here's the one I came up with last year. pretty good stuff:

duck sandwich....bought some panda express mandarin sauce and sauteed some red and green peppers in it..I then put the sauce on some duck breasts along with grillmates seasoning and put them in a skillet on med-high and flash cooked each side only 1 or 2 minutes each side just to brown them a bit,,I then cut the duck breasts into fajita style strips, they were still pretty rare which is good,, I then added them to the peppers in the skillet and put some more sauce and cooked it on low until the duck was about medium rare..I then melted some pepperjack cheese on it and threw it in a hogie bun! unreal!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks tasty. Thanks for sharing the recipe UtGolf,and the pics make it come to life.

Anybody else with some recipes for the beginning of what will hopefuly be one of the best yet?

I like browning some duck breasts (just barely) and then pouring Ragu in on them with some onions and peppers. Cover and slow cook for a couple of hours. Swiss duck or goose. Simple but tasty.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Rare to medium rare is the way to go. Over cooking is the biggest mistake.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Duck Nuggets**

Ingredients

Duck breast; cubed.
Raw scrambled egg
Sour Cream & Onion Potato Chips; finely crushed
Wingers Amazing Sauce

Preparation

Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees.

Breast out ducks and remove all skin and fat. Cut into 1 inch cubes. Coat each cube in raw scrambled egg. Crush chips as finely as you can; a rolling pin works well for this. Coat each egg dipped cube with crushed chips. Place chip coated cubes on baking sheet. Place filled baking sheet in 350 degree oven for EXACTLEY 20 minutes. Remove from oven and serve immediately with Wingers Amazing Sauce for dipping.

* This recipe will work with any waterfowl species, including Mergansers and coot. Just be sure that ALL skin and fat have been removed before coating and cooking.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Those all sound great! In the last year or 2 I've really been experimenting with aging my ducks, you wouldn't believe what a difference it makes. I usually take the breasts and legs and put them on a small rack in a baking pan, cover loosely with saran wrap and let them go in the fridge for about 11-16 days. I've found that before 8 days or so there isn't much change and I've never let any go longer than 16. This may seem like a long time, but ducks could probably go even longer and be fine. If your smell the meat after 15 days or so it will still be fresh and good-smelling. The rack is to keep the blood that oozes out off of the meat. I usually leave the skin on because it protects the meat a bit. It's amazing how much the aging process changes the meat, it'll be very tender and it evens out the "ducky" flavor a bit and makes it much milder. It even works on Goldeneyes! Give it a try! I even fooled my mom who hates duck into thinking that it was pretty good!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey this recipe is good i just cooked this up tonight and i was very pleased although i think i used to much manderin sauce but every thing was good thanks for the recipe


----------

